
Windows 7, 8.1 moving to Windows 10’s cumulative update model - nreece
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/08/windows-7-8-1-moving-to-windows-10s-cumulative-update-model/
======
dmfdmf
More good news. Moving to Linux soon.

